# Lightest riser bar?



## elbardo (Jan 21, 2008)

I tried a truvativ noir world cup riser (145g), came in at 160g. What can you suggest that will be lighter? I need it o be 31.8.

I've looked at easton monkeylite sl and a few others. Most list weightat 145g, and seem to come in at more

ideas?


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

I have a Monkeylite SL 630mm came in @ 160 grams.
Also have a Ritchey superlogic 660 @ 160 grams.Both well over claimed weight.I would weigh the bar before you buy it if possible.


----------



## proto2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

MAXM MX 5 on eBay (outing) 135g.


----------



## devilish_dwarf (Nov 4, 2009)

schmolke


----------



## Smart Sam (Jul 12, 2008)

Schmolke are good but only do flat bars.


----------



## roybatty666 (Mar 2, 2009)

Race Face Next SL is around 145 -160g


----------



## liam2051 (Apr 19, 2008)

Ritchey WCS (see photos in sig) 

Very comfortable light bar, slight backsweep aswell


----------



## KevinK (Jul 19, 2005)

Here are some weights:

Handlebars: Raceface NEXT SL RISER BARS 31.8, 635mm, rise 1.5": 160g
Handlebars: Ritchey SuperLogic Rizer Carbon 15mm Rise, O/S 31.8 x 660mm: 145g
Handlebars: Easton MonkeyLite SL 31.8, 635mm, 20mm rise: 146g
Handlebars: Easton MonkeyLite XL 31.8, 660mm, 20mm rise: 155g
Handlebars: Truvativ Noir World Cup Riser Bar 640mm, 15mm rise: 155g

I'm pretty sure, I am going w/ the Ritchey SuperLogic Rizer bars. Good luck,

Kevin


----------



## STS (Jun 24, 2004)

add this:

Easton MonkeyLite XC 31.8, 685mm, 20mm rise: 171g (real)


----------



## racerick (Mar 15, 2009)

KevinK said:


> Here are some weights:
> 
> Handlebars: Raceface NEXT SL RISER BARS 31.8, 635mm, rise 1.5": 160g
> Handlebars: Ritchey SuperLogic Rizer Carbon 15mm Rise, O/S 31.8 x 660mm: 145g
> ...


those are just claimed weights
they are never accurate, not even close


----------



## elbardo (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks for the tips. Seems like most of the bars come in at 'lightest' 160g (superlogic, noir WC, monkeylite SL) - although their claimed is lower. Thanks for the tips everyone.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

those are all claims, the one you get will be heavier and you won't know by how much...


----------



## mikesnowdon (Sep 25, 2009)

So is the weight more important to you than the position? All these bars are within a very small margin of each other in terms of weight. Why not buy the most comfortable of the available lightweight bars? Or do you plan to weigh the bike instead of riding it? 

Im off to get my nads removed to reduce my body mass. Then I can be a proper weight weenie.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

mikesnowdon said:


> So is the weight more important to you than the position? All these bars are within a very small margin of each other in terms of weight. Why not buy the most comfortable of the available lightweight bars? Or do you plan to weigh the bike instead of riding it?
> 
> Im off to get my nads removed to reduce my body mass. Then I can be a proper weight weenie.


What if trying them on his bike isn't possible. Then one must assume they all feel the same or similar. With that in mind one will buy the lightest bar. 
He plans to ride his bike but he wants to weigh it before that... That ok with u?

Also cutting ones nada off is painful, why would we do that when we can just buy a lighter handlebar without pain?


----------



## racerick (Mar 15, 2009)

mikesnowdon said:


> So is the weight more important to you than the position? All these bars are within a very small margin of each other in terms of weight. Why not buy the most comfortable of the available lightweight bars? Or do you plan to weigh the bike instead of riding it?
> 
> Im off to get my nads removed to reduce my body mass. Then I can be a proper weight weenie.


you have issues with folks being weight conscious in this forum ?
this is the ww forum....
if you dont like it, why browse, attack people's posts and spit out wise azz remarks ?
huh ????


----------



## elbardo (Jan 21, 2008)

This is the WW forum. We are all riders, first. But we also appreciate the ability to tune our bikes to the max. I think you will find this group pays more attention to weight/part quality/performance than most.


----------



## eric512 (Jan 27, 2006)

My Ritchey WCS Riser is 170g actual, 160g claimed. It has a 30mm rise and 660mm width.


----------



## C Dunlop (Sep 26, 2008)

You could probably flip your stem and run a sub 130g flat bar to get you in the same position. Pythagoras says that this is the most efficient way, but some baulk at the look of the skyward pointing stem.


----------



## karl711 (Mar 26, 2009)

Yup this is the weight weenies forum, where we all like to discuss the lightest parts possible for our rides. If that bothers you tuck your slacks into your wooly socks, put your bile into the shopping basket on the front of your retro rig & go tell your opinions to someone who gives a sh##. 
Rant over no back to business.
How did you find the truvativ bars? I've been considering a set of these for my own machine


----------



## stu8975 (Jan 17, 2009)

proto2000 said:


> MAXM MX 5 on eBay (outing) 135g.


Those are the claimed weight, i asked for pictures on scales to verify the weight previously and was told they are 154g.


----------



## elbardo (Jan 21, 2008)

Truvativ was good, nice finish, a little narrow compared to others in the class, but would have been fine for me. And relatively affordable compared to some other options. I was hoping it would come in closer to claimed though.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

my kcnc flat bar was claimed 116g and mine measured in at 118g, very accurate to me..


----------



## mikesnowdon (Sep 25, 2009)

mikesnowdon said:


> So is the weight more important to you than the position? All these bars are within a very small margin of each other in terms of weight. Why not buy the most comfortable of the available lightweight bars? Or do you plan to weigh the bike instead of riding it?
> 
> Im off to get my nads removed to reduce my body mass. Then I can be a proper weight weenie.


Hi.

I would like to apologies fr my sarcastic comments. I shouldn't have posted that and ruined the OP's thread. I was having a bad day but realize that is no excuse. Please accept my sincere apologies. It wont happen again.

Mike.


----------



## mikesnowdon (Sep 25, 2009)

louisssss said:


> What if trying them on his bike isn't possible. Then one must assume they all feel the same or similar. With that in mind one will buy the lightest bar.
> He plans to ride his bike but he wants to weigh it before that... That ok with u?
> 
> Also cutting ones nada off is painful, why would we do that when we can just buy a lighter handlebar without pain?


You are right, and the comment on no-removal of Nads is very valid! (and funny  ) Sorry if I caused offense.


----------



## mikesnowdon (Sep 25, 2009)

elbardo said:


> This is the WW forum. We are all riders, first. But we also appreciate the ability to tune our bikes to the max. I think you will find this group pays more attention to weight/part quality/performance than most.


I agree with you completely. While my suggestion that bar position is possibly senior to absolute minimum weight, I do agree that this is indeed the forum where people like to save as much weight as possible. My other comments were out of line though and I apologize.


----------



## mikesnowdon (Sep 25, 2009)

karl711 said:


> Yup this is the weight weenies forum, where we all like to discuss the lightest parts possible for our rides. If that bothers you tuck your slacks into your wooly socks, put your bile into the shopping basket on the front of your retro rig & go tell your opinions to someone who gives a sh##.
> Rant over no back to business.
> How did you find the truvativ bars? I've been considering a set of these for my own machine


I dont have a basket on my bike, but it is retro! (97' Kona Cindercone) Not exactly weight weenie but I have tried to make it as light as possible given the medium weight frame. I hope to get it below 22lb in time but currently It should be around 22.8lb. It has many modern parts by the way.

I can understand you writing what you did above, and I apologize for causing any offense.


----------



## Thomas Anderson (Mar 10, 2006)

I never understood the need to go 31.8mm personally. 25.4mm seems fine to me and is lighter.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Thomas Anderson said:


> I never understood the need to go 31.8mm personally. 25.4mm seems fine to me and is lighter.


Bars actually do break at the stem..

On the topic - getting one of the high sweep flat bars, for example Syntace Duraflite Carbon, and mounting it a bit higher using a stem with some rise seems to put my hands in about the same position as a riser, though the overall system weight is probably the same..


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

Curmy said:


> Bars actually do break at the stem..
> 
> On the topic - getting one of the high sweep flat bars, for example Syntace Duraflite Carbon, and mounting it a bit higher using a stem with some rise seems to put my hands in about the same position as a riser, though the overall system weight is probably the same..


that would defeat the purpose of shaving weight like you said, because you'd need a riser stem


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

louisssss said:


> that would defeat the purpose of shaving weight like you said, because you'd need a riser stem


Probably net would be about the same.. For example Thomson X4 (not the weenie choice, but for reference) is listed at exact same weight in 100x0 and 100x10. Add 10mm of steering tube and a carbon spacer, and I think overall it could be lighter then using a low-riser..
That's comparable only for flat bars with decent width and sweep. No replacement for good hand position. (I can not breath properly with a narrow bar)...

One possible thing (speculation on my part, but I remember some manufacturer mentioning that) is that a flat bar puts less rotation torque on the bar, so you can clamp it less and get away with lighter clamp (like X2 vs X4 for example, for 40 less g, or whatever weenie choice you do trust). My experience seems to agree as I have had less problems with flat bars slipping..


----------

